# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  The Suburban Skyline

## Teo9969

Hey all, I check up on this site irregularly, and so I don't always know what conversations have and haven't been had. That being said, I don't remember seeing anything about this aspect of Oklahoma City.

Obviously, OKC has a long way to go to be the kind of city that Dallas is right now, especially in terms of impressively tall buildings. But one of the things that I've always noticed about Dallas outside of their skyline, is how many tall buildings there are located throughout the city.

I graduated from OCU, and spent a lot of time in the Music building 3rd floor looking North and Northwest, and have always enjoyed the view. It seems like there is a somewhat discernable strip (most of which is NW Expressway oriented) that one could call a sort of suburban skyline that I think will be essential in OKC progressing toward that next tier of cities. I'm interested in everyone's opinion of this stretch, and if anyone knows of plans to develop it further.

Just to give an idea of the stretch I'm talking about, I'm thinking NWExp. and Hefner Parkway (and maybe just a little west to the Portland area), where Union Plaza is along with the Atrium towers, and a couple other low to mid-rise buildings all the way to 50 Penn and Valliance Bank (which is my 2nd favorite building in OKC to the Devon Tower).

I feel like it could be filled in with a couple more tall buildings, and it seems like if Chesapeake wanted to, they could bookend the "suburban skyline" with a substantial building on their campus. Something maybe 300 feet tall that has a large base around 150-200 feet with some sort of tower extending upward.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Hey all, I check up on this site irregularly, and so I don't always know what conversations have and haven't been had. That being said, I don't remember seeing anything about this aspect of Oklahoma City.
> 
> Obviously, OKC has a long way to go to be the kind of city that Dallas is right now, especially in terms of impressively tall buildings. But one of the things that I've always noticed about Dallas outside of their skyline, is how many tall buildings there are located throughout the city.
> 
> I graduated from OCU, and spent a lot of time in the Music building 3rd floor looking North and Northwest, and have always enjoyed the view. It seems like there is a somewhat discernable strip (most of which is NW Expressway oriented) that one could call a sort of suburban skyline that I think will be essential in OKC progressing toward that next tier of cities. I'm interested in everyone's opinion of this stretch, and if anyone knows of plans to develop it further.
> 
> Just to give an idea of the stretch I'm talking about, I'm thinking NWExp. and Hefner Parkway (and maybe just a little west to the Portland area), where Union Plaza is along with the Atrium towers, and a couple other low to mid-rise buildings all the way to 50 Penn and Valliance Bank (which is my 2nd favorite building in OKC to the Devon Tower).
> 
> I feel like it could be filled in with a couple more tall buildings, and it seems like if Chesapeake wanted to, they could bookend the "suburban skyline" with a substantial building on their campus. Something maybe 300 feet tall that has a large base around 150-200 feet with some sort of tower extending upward.


Good points all and I think you're right. At one time, there was some effort into getting that whole strip called the "Northwest Business District." One thing that keeps this long stretch looking so nice is the work of Valliance Bank in taking their "adoption" of that areas median greenspace seriously. It's always very well manicured and I've seen them out planting flowers, trimming, etc. It's good to see businesses take pride in their neighborhoods and contribute in this way. I also agree about their tower. It's one of my favorites in Oklahoma City, too.

----------


## metro

Dallas also has 6 MILLION PEOPLE, you get certain things in any city when you hit critical mass and density, mid and high rises being one of those things.

----------


## MDot

Dallas has almost 2 million people which is good for the 9th most populous city in America, the Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex has 6 million which is the largest metroplex in the South and the 4th largest in all of the U.S. Oklahoma City has almost 600,000 and the metro has around 1.3 million; wanting to be like Dallas isn't a bad goal but it's a longshot considering how far behind we've been until recently and we still are behind in some respects. Point taken though on what we need to do to become an "elite" city if that ever happens for us.

Compare us more to something like Kansas City which we actually have a more populous city than but they have a bigger metro or Indianapolis which we also aren't far behind population wise. I still like your post and can agree with most of it, I'm just giving you some constructive criticism.

----------


## Teo9969

Don't get me wrong. I'm certianly not expecting to be like Dallas and not trying to compare us to Dallas. It is definitely a couple tiers ahead of OKC in a lot of ways.

Maybe what I'm getting at more than becoming like Dallas is the value of having a suburban strip that has urban appeal, if that makes sense. OKC could well be 70 years away from having the population numbers of a Dallas/Houston/Detroit, so high density isn't as much what I'm interested in, especially when downtown is far and away the #1 concern when it comes to density. But it seems like if there are going to be major businesses along this strip, that developing what density we can while we're working toward strong up-keep would be good.

Again, because Chesapeake is close enough to be a sort of book end, it seems like a prime space to develop that type of structure. Then there is the strip on Expressway between May and Penn that seems like it has a lot of growth potential.

What types of establishments do you all think need to be in this area that currently aren't?

----------


## ljbab728

This topic actually has been discussed here before but I couldn't tell you which thread it was.  Although I don't necessarily agree, some posters rued the fact that we have any suburban highrise buildings and felt they should have all been downtown.

----------


## Teo9969

> This topic actually has been discussed here before but I couldn't tell you which thread it was.  Although I don't necessarily agree, some posters rued the fact that we have any suburban highrise buildings and felt they should have all been downtown.


Interesting. I would think people would like the idea. rather than disdain it.

More than ever over the last year, I've been looking at OKC and trying to see it from an outsider's perspective. I think this is one aspect of the city that can get people to start considering that OKC is becoming a major American city.

If you're driving west on I-44 between I-235 and Penn, you get a great look at this suburban skyline, and see some amount of density. And when you look to the left, you see the actual downtown skyline and if you're an outsider, I get the feeling you would ask yourself "If I'm seeing all this from this vantage point, what else is around that I'm missing?" I think it's one of the nicer drives to take in OKC, because it accentuates one of the more beautiful parts of town.

----------


## OKCNDN

Fill in from I-40/I-235 north to 16th, west to Classen, south to I-40 with big buildings.  I realize not all of it could be high-rise but some of it can.  

Put in a few bars (not bar-restaurant, just a bar), another grocery, some pizza joints with guys that deliver on bicycles, a liquor store, a few high-rise (20 stories+) apartment buildings, 10 or so skyscrapers (at least 40 stories tall).  Make most of that area a high density area, like a small Manhattan.  Maybe 60,000 people could live in this area.  That would definitely be high-density by OK standards.  Have a small bus run in just this area.  Or yet one branch of the light rail.  If people want the "big city" lifestyle then they could live there.

Just a thought on a Saturday afternoon.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Dallas has almost 2 million people which is good for the 9th most populous city in America, the Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex has 6 million which is the largest metroplex in the South and the 4th largest in all of the U.S. Oklahoma City has almost 600,000 and the metro has around 1.3 million; wanting to be like Dallas isn't a bad goal but it's a longshot considering how far behind we've been until recently and we still are behind in some respects. Point taken though on what we need to do to become an "elite" city if that ever happens for us.
> 
> Compare us more to something like Kansas City which we actually have a more populous city than but they have a bigger metro or Indianapolis which we also aren't far behind population wise. I still like your post and can agree with most of it, I'm just giving you some constructive criticism.


 The problem with OKC is that it is not agressive enough in trying to lure big business to the city. OKC lacks the Fortune 500 companies that cities like Dallas and Kansas City are blessed to make their homes in these cities. If OKC is dreaming about Suburban midrises and highrises then it better learn to become more aggressive in recruiting these companies. We should be courting major companies in California and Illinois, however, Oklahoma City has not even attempted to pursue companies.

----------


## mcca7596

> We should be courting major companies in California and Illinois, however, Oklahoma City has not even attempted to pursue companies.


I believe that Devon was hoping to get an out of state company to buy its building, and I know the Chamber certainly does what they can to market the idea of corporate relocation.

----------


## ljbab728

> The problem with OKC is that it is not agressive enough in trying to lure big business to the city. OKC lacks the Fortune 500 companies that cities like Dallas and Kansas City are blessed to make their homes in these cities. If OKC is dreaming about Suburban midrises and highrises then it better learn to become more aggressive in recruiting these companies. We should be courting major companies in California and Illinois, however, Oklahoma City has not even attempted to pursue companies.


Really????  Just how is it that OKC isn't agressive enough?  What should they do or have done that they haven't done?  I promise you that OKC has been courting businesses in both California and Illinois.  Where do you get your information?

----------


## progressiveboy

> Really????  Just how is it that OKC isn't agressive enough?  What should they do or have done that they haven't done?  I promise you that OKC has been courting businesses in both California and Illinois.  Where do you get your information?


  Here are some sources information.



http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/pr...g.html?page=al

http://theweek.com/article/index/204...as-5-theoriesl

http://www.usatoday.com/money/econom...for-jobs_n.htm

----------


## Just the facts

> This topic actually has been discussed here before but I couldn't tell you which thread it was.  Although I don't necessarily agree, some posters rued the fact that we have any suburban highrise buildings and felt they should have all been downtown.


I don't mind the suburban skyline I just wish it was concentrated in one small areas instead of being spreadout across 5 linear miles.  Now that the sprawling office park with 20 acre parking lots is the new suburban norm (see Memorial Road) I don't think you will be seeing much more development along NWExp.  Your best bet for non-CBD towers would be The Plaza District, Deep Deuce, OU Medical, Capitol Hill, and Mid-town with residential the most likely use.

Once the streetcar is in place I fully expect several 10 to 15 story residential towers to appear along the route.

----------


## dmoor82

^^Agreed,especially along the streetcar routes.OKC will get it's skyscraper/highrise boom like other cities have even if it takes another 10-15 years,eventually it will happen!

----------


## ljbab728

> Here are some sources information.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/pr...g.html?page=al
> 
> http://theweek.com/article/index/204...as-5-theoriesl
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/econom...for-jobs_n.htm


Your sources are all about why businesses are looking at Texas and has nothing to do with your statement that OKC isn't agressive about trying to lure businesses and hasn't even attempted to do so from California or Illinois.  I'm sorry but you're just incorrect.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Your sources are all about why businesses are looking at Texas and has nothing to do with your statement that OKC isn't agressive about trying to lure businesses and hasn't even attempted to do so from California or Illinois.  I'm sorry but you're just incorrect.


Could you tell us a little about what Oklahoma City is doing to lure large businesses to our fair city? Instead of saying he's wrong - tell us why he's wrong. What do you know about? I'll be interested!

----------


## MDot

> Could you tell us a little about what Oklahoma City is doing to lure large businesses to our fair city? Instead of saying he's wrong - tell us why he's wrong. What do you know about? I'll be interested!


... He's wrong because I SAID SO! Now Don't ask again! LOL

----------


## ljbab728

> Could you tell us a little about what Oklahoma City is doing to lure large businesses to our fair city? Instead of saying he's wrong - tell us why he's wrong. What do you know about? I'll be interested!


Well here is one thing for starters.

http://www.showmeokc.com/boeing-begi...cal-businesses

http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-to-g...rticle/3481699

"Greater Oklahoma City Chamber President Roy Williams said Boeing chose to move here after an intense courtship that carried on for more than six months.

To get a company like Boeing to make such a "substantial move to our market area speaks very highly of Oklahoma City and what we're trying to do here," Williams said.

Williams said Boeing has not given local officials any specifics about the jobs coming to Oklahoma City, but they will be good ones.

"We know they're going to be engineers and researchers, very highly trained and skilled people," he said.

Boeing likely will receive some kind of economic incentives from the city to move jobs here, Assistant City Manager Cathy O'Connor said.

"We don't know the amount yet," she said.

O'Connor said Boeing could be eligible for job creation grants from the city's strategic investment program, which is bankrolled by economic development funds approved by voters in 2007.

The Oklahoma City Economic Development Trust is expected to authorize the city manager to negotiate with Boeing."


Do you think that OKC had nothing to do with this and they just decided to come on their own?

As much as you'ld like to not believe it, Mike, I actually do know a little about what I post.  On the other hand, progressiveboy just made a statement that OKC wasn't doing anything.  Why don't you ask him to back up that statement?

Thanks for being interested even if this has nothing to do with a suburban skyline.  Progressive boy changed the subject but I couldn't let his statements go unchallenged.

----------


## Fantastic

> OKC lacks the Fortune 500 companies that cities like Dallas and Kansas City are blessed to make their homes in these cities.


Um.... Kansas City doesn't have any Fortune 500 companies.  OKC has two.  Not a stellar number, but better then zero.

Oh, and if we want to use the metroplitan area in your argument, let me point out that the KC metro has a population of 2,035,334, and they still only have two Fortune 500 companies, both in Overland Park.  OKC's metro population is 1,322,459.  So we have matched a metro that is a little less than twice our size.  I'd say that's pretty good.

Yeah, Dallas has 10, and the DFW Metroplex has 20... you can't win 'em all.  Then again, DFW is alot bigger then both KC and OKC... combined.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Um.... Kansas City doesn't have any Fortune 500 companies.  OKC has two.  Not a stellar number, but better then zero.
> 
> Oh, and if we want to use the metroplitan area in your argument, let me point out that the KC metro has a population of 2,035,334, and they still only have two Fortune 500 companies, both in Overland Park.  OKC's metro population is 1,322,459.  So we have matched a metro that is a little less than twice our size.  I'd say that's pretty good.
> 
> Yeah, Dallas has 10, and the DFW Metroplex has 20... you can't win 'em all.  Then again, DFW is alot bigger then both KC and OKC... combined.


 Actually, Kansas City has 3 Fortune 500 companies, source below.

http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascit...companies.html also Kansas City has MLB, NFL, MLS where OKC does not have this distinction.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Well here is one thing for starters.
> 
> http://www.showmeokc.com/boeing-begi...cal-businesses
> 
> http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-to-g...rticle/3481699
> 
> "Greater Oklahoma City Chamber President Roy Williams said Boeing chose to move here after an intense courtship that carried on for more than six months.
> 
> To get a company like Boeing to make such a "substantial move to our market area speaks very highly of Oklahoma City and what we're trying to do here," Williams said.
> ...


 My bad. I forgot to mention Boeing, however. if you Google see below

http://www.google.com/#q=okc+recruit...w=1183&bih=674 I see nothing in there indicating OKC Chamber of Commerce actively pursing companies from Calfornia and Illinois. Also, the reason why I mentioned this is because the thread is talking bout the Suburban Skyline and if OKC wants to grow their skyline, then they are going to have to actively pursue and court businesses to the state because it takes tenants to fill those midrises and skylines. It has alot to do with the suburban skyline so I disagree with your statement.

----------


## Just the facts

For anyone who doesn't think the OKC Chamber is active in corporate recrutiment they need to check out the OKC Chamber web site.

http://www.okcchamber.com/

----------


## semisimple

Of course OKC is actively trying to recruit companies from elsewhere in the country.  However, OKC has to compete with its neighbor cities to the south and that's where a lot of corporate relocations are going these days, because those cities already have the infrastructure and/or critical mass of talent companies want. More of those relocations might be to OKC in the future as the city continues to improve its image while the Texas cities become more crowded, more expensive, and less desirable places to live.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Actually, Kansas City has 3 Fortune 500 companies, source below.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascit...companies.html also Kansas City has MLB, NFL, MLS where OKC does not have this distinction.


The Kansas City metro has about 3 times as many people...If we had those numbers, we'd more than likely have more of the pro teams. They are spread thin with their pro teams just like Denver is, except they don't have the NBA. Personally, I'd just as soon NOT have that many people....Who needs all of the congestion and negative associated along with it...

----------


## semisimple

> The Kansas City metro has about 3 times as many people...If we had those numbers, we'd more than likely have more of the pro teams. They are spread thin with their pro teams just like Denver is, except they don't have the NBA. Personally, I'd just as soon NOT have that many people....Who needs all of the congestion and negative associated along with it...


No, not even close.  More like 1 1/2 times the population.

Kansas City CSA, 2010: 2,104,853
Oklahoma City CSA, 2010: 1,322,429

I like the size of Kansas City--it's large enough and established enough to have major city amenities, but small enough that it never feels overwhelming or too crowded, and well-planned with good infrastructure so it's not congested.  I would personally hope to see OKC around the current size of greater KC in 20-30 years.

----------


## Just the facts

I would like to see OKC have the population of KC in half the area of current day OKC.

----------


## lasomeday

> I would like to see OKC have the population of KC in half the area of current day OKC.


Yeah, hopefully with the new city plan, the zoning will assist in creating density instead of sprawl.  That plan is the only hope I have for making OKC more urban.

----------


## Bellaboo

> No, not even close.  More like 1 1/2 times the population.
> 
> Kansas City CSA, 2010: 2,104,853
> Oklahoma City CSA, 2010: 1,322,429
> 
> I like the size of Kansas City--it's large enough and established enough to have major city amenities, but small enough that it never feels overwhelming or too crowded, and well-planned with good infrastructure so it's not congested.  I would personally hope to see OKC around the current size of greater KC in 20-30 years.


Closer to 2X........ but whatever, did Continental Resources get mentioned here ? That's as good as any company coming from out of state, plus they are going to triple in 5 years.

----------


## semisimple

> Closer to 2X........ but whatever


No, closer to 1 1/2 times, like I said: 2.104/1.332 = 1.592...but whatever.

----------


## G.Walker

I don't understand why people keep comparing us to Dallas. I don't know if people research population growth and economic development in other cities besides OKC, but I do. And from my research, I can tell you Oklahoma City will never become a city like Dallas, that is something we just have to live with. It is projected that Dallas will be the fastest growing metro area over the next 10 years, and will add 1.5 million people to there metro area population, making it close to 8 Million people by the year 2020! While OKC will add between 180,000 - 200,000 to the metro pushing it close to 1.5M by 2020. The best comparison for Oklahoma City is Memphis. 

With that being said, I know we will not see a suburban skyline like Dallas ever. But we will see new mid to high rise office and hotel development in the metro. The area best poised for this development is the southern metro area of Moore/Norman. Norman already has nice 10 story Embassy Suites that sits just of I-35, and was mentioned recently that tNorman have 2 - 3 hotels like at Embassy Suites in the works for the UNP area in the near future. Also, the Norman Economic Development Coalition is still aggressively pushing for their long over due corporate office park (University North Park Corporate Centre) which will feature mid-high rise class A development in UNP, depending on the tenant. Expect these mentioned developments to happen with the next few years. 

Moore City Council is also shifting it sights from retail to commercial office development, so I wouldn't be surprised if the new RiverWalk Place development turns out bigger than what it is planned.

----------


## G.Walker

Memphis pop. 645,000
Oklahoma City pop. 580,000

Memphis Metro: 1.3 million 
Oklahoma City metro: 1.3 million

Memphis is also home to 3 Fortune 500 companies, while OKC has 2.
Memphis 2000 - 2010 pop growth rate 9%
OKC 2000 - 2010 pop growth rate 14.6% * OKC is currently growing at a faster rate, and will be gaining ground on Memphis in the coming decade. 

Memphis: NFL- no NBA - yes
OKC: NFL - no NBA - yes

----------


## ljbab728

> My bad. I forgot to mention Boeing, however. if you Google see below
> 
> http://www.google.com/#q=okc+recruit...w=1183&bih=674 I see nothing in there indicating OKC Chamber of Commerce actively pursing companies from Calfornia and Illinois. Also, the reason why I mentioned this is because the thread is talking bout the Suburban Skyline and if OKC wants to grow their skyline, then they are going to have to actively pursue and court businesses to the state because it takes tenants to fill those midrises and skylines. It has alot to do with the suburban skyline so I disagree with your statement.



Maybe Texas isn't the Shangri La that you seem to think it is.


http://newsok.com/texas-oil-field-se...rticle/3625434

----------


## Fantastic

> Actually, Kansas City has 3 Fortune 500 companies, source below.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascit...companies.html also Kansas City has MLB, NFL, MLS where OKC does not have this distinction.


Your article is over a year old.  H&R Block lost it's Fortune 500 ranking this year.  Next time look into current numbers... FAIL!

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortu...states/MO.html  This is 2011's list for Missouri.  Note that H&R Block is no longer listed
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortu...states/KS.html  And this one is for Kansas.

----------


## Bellaboo

Just noticed in this mornings business section where a Texas company is relocating it corporate headquarters to downtown OKC. It's an oil and gas servicing company. Made the statement that Houston had to much congestion for them. This company was from the panhandle of Texas.

----------


## stlokc

Fantastic...
Shawnee Mission is a suburb of Kansas City, just north of Overland Park. The KC Metro does have 3 Fortune 500 HQ, according to the lists you provided...

----------


## MDot

> Fantastic...
> Shawnee Mission is a suburb of Kansas City, just north of Overland Park. The KC Metro does have 3 Fortune 500 HQ, according to the lists you provided...


It's actually called Shawnee Mission?

----------


## stlokc

Actually, I always assumed it was a town because I had friends at Mizzou that went to Shawnee Mission Schools. But upon investigation (thank you, Wikipedia), I learn that it's a general name for a collection of small towns on the Kansas side of the state line. Regardless, it's the suburbs of Kansas City.

----------


## SOONER8693

Many years ago there was a Shawnee, Ks, and a Mission, Ks.  The two combined to form the Shawnee Mission School District. It's in the burbs north of Overland Park on the Kansas side.

----------


## MikeOKC

Mission Hills (also part of Shawnee Mission Schools) is an incredibly affluent area. Beautiful homes with lots of "old money." In fact, it's the third most affluent neighborhood in the United States according to _Forbes_ magazine. http://www.forbes.com/2011/01/18/ame...y_slide_4.html

*"Another suburb, Mission Hills, Kan., rounds out the top three. With median household income of $243,000, Mission Hills is home to Kansas City's richest."*

----------


## Fantastic

> Fantastic...
> Shawnee Mission is a suburb of Kansas City, just north of Overland Park. The KC Metro does have 3 Fortune 500 HQ, according to the lists you provided...


Yep, you are absolutly right.  My bad.  I was focused on the whole H&R Block thing and failed to even notice Seaboard.  Guess I should have been more observant as well.  But whatever the case may be, the original argument was comparing OKC to KC and DFW, saying that we didn't have the Fortune 500 companies the other cities did, my argument was that we've done pretty well for ourselves with our two Fortune 500 companies.  Could OKC be better?  Absolutly, but it could also be alot worse.

----------


## ljbab728

> Just noticed in this mornings business section where a Texas company is relocating it corporate headquarters to downtown OKC. It's an oil and gas servicing company. Made the statement that Houston had to much congestion for them. This company was from the panhandle of Texas.


Please see post number 32.

----------


## JoninATX

In a way OKC reminds me of Austin. Back in 2001 the city tallest broke ground in nearly 2 decades (Frost Tower) at 515 ft, Austin population at the time was around OKC is today.
Austin building boom took over in a matter of a few years and you can still say we are in one, so there is no denying that someday OKC will have a building boom like Austin or an even greater boom.

----------


## Just the facts

> Just noticed in this mornings business section where a Texas company is relocating it corporate headquarters to downtown OKC. It's an oil and gas servicing company. Made the statement that Houston had to much congestion for them. This company was from the panhandle of Texas.


I think what the CEO was saying is that the choice came down to Houston or OKC, but Houston had too much congestion so he picked OKC.

----------


## HotStuff80

As a person who attended OU (regular sessions) and OCU (summer sessions), I can tell all of the members here that one thing that would heighten interest is if everyone placed more photos on line.

I've not lived in Oklahoma for some almost 60 years and I see some discussions that mean absolutely nothing to anyone who is not living in OKC at this time.

I remember some of the addresses when I lived there and trust me, OKC (downtown) looks much better than in the early 1960s... remember a picture is worth a thousand words.

----------


## KayneMo

Here's a view of the Northwest Business District looking south:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaynesh...n/photostream/

I would love it if there were more in-fill and taller buildings. Other than that, I think OKC has a nice suburban skyline!

----------


## RadicalModerate

As dry as that lake looks in the excellent photo, I'm not sure that as a corporate exec/owner from the Panhandle of anywhere I'd want to expose my faithful staff to the ravages of drought. (Not to mention the building and filling of all the other imaginary buildings that will be required to create a more impressive skyline.)

----------


## Teo9969

I'm no photographer, so these are not that great, but with a little imagination, you can get a sense for the way the scene looks with the human eye.

From the South looking North:





...Sorry about the window frame blocking out 50 Penn.

Looking from East to West:

----------


## dmoor82

There is an angle of the NW skyline I like best it is heading West on I-44 on the Belle Isle bridge,it almost shows the entire skyline and from that angle makes it look more dense!

----------


## Teo9969

I know exactly what you're talking about, and yes, it's awesome. You cut right between Valliance and 50 Penn and look west and see Founder's and Union along with everything else.

It would be nice to see more infill between May and Classen. Up and down Hefner Parkway also has some good perspective on the NW skyline.

----------


## Snowman

> For anyone who doesn't think the OKC Chamber is active in corporate recrutiment they need to check out the OKC Chamber web site.
> 
> http://www.okcchamber.com/


http://www.greaterokc.tv/#/home is the latest site of their marketing campaign.

----------


## KayneMo

Where are some of the best vantage points to take pictures of the Northwest Corridor skyline?

----------


## Teo9969

If you have a panoramic lens, I love the view from I-44 and right around Western. Valliance and 50 Penn are really close with the Integris/Founders area being very visible.

There is a pretty decent view of it from OCU if you can get up in the buildings. It is slightly far away though.

And then you don't get Valliance and 50 penn as much, but from the lake area/Lake Hefner parkway you can see Founders, Union, Integris, and the rest.

But I do think the vantage point from East to West is the nicest.

----------


## KayneMo

Here's a photo I took of the Northwest skyline from First National Center:

----------

